

Ask HN:  Is there a service for micro-endorsements on the web? - amichail

Suppose a user makes a claim in a discussion forum without justification or with justification that I do not understand.<p>Whether it's worth time and effort to pursue this further depends on the expertise of that user for that topic.<p>Is there a service where I could check that his/her expertise in this topic has been endorsed by someone with expertise in that topic?<p>You could calculate PageRank on the expertise endorsement graph for a given topic to determine the extent of expertise on that topic.
======
MattJ100
You mean something like <http://jyte.com/> ?

That also uses OpenID, to help strongly verify their identity.

------
jacquesm
That is a really _really_ good idea amichail.

I've been playing around with applying pagerank to people to figure out if
there is a way to really use it, I think you have really nailed it with that
idea.

You'll have to somehow make it 'multi-valued' so someone can be endorsed in
multiple topics.

Now you need to follow through and work out how you'd implement it.

------
tdoggette
Interesting. If it could be integrated easily with discussion platforms, I can
see it catching on in contexts like HN where discussion quality is valued.

